
Show HN: Daycast – Plan the Day, Keep Track of Time, and Focus - dodgez
https://www.daycast.com/
======
dodgez
We use this time tracking app at my work and it accomplishes several things:

1\. Keeps track of time I am spending on certain tasks (so I don't spend too
much time).

2\. Allows me to check-in what a coworker _may_ be doing so as to see if now
is a good time to interrupt them.

3\. Can be used to keep track of hours for hourly pay

4\. Items can be put on to remind me things I need to do that day with
reminders if needed.

I highly recommend this for remote teams and I look forward to see where it
goes (though it already has a lot of features now).

